# What is everyone using for drag wheels and tires on the rear??



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

What is everyone useing for drag wheels and tires on the rear?? I am going to be running my car once in a while at the track and was wondering if any one had any ideas of what kind of wheels and tires I should use for drag racing? I want to leave my stock wheels and tires together because I drive on the road a lot more than I drag race it. Any sugestions would be apreciated!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Try finding a used set of stock wheels. That is what I did. I will be using drag radials for the first time this thursday. I went with a mickey thompson et street radial with a size of 275/40/17. The tire fits the rim, but it sticks over the lip maybe 1 inch. Some other people on this forum are using the nitto 555r with the same size as the mickey thompson's I got.


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Try finding a used set of stock wheels. That is what I did. I will be using drag radials for the first time this thursday. I went with a mickey thompson et street radial with a size of 275/40/17. The tire fits the rim, but it sticks over the lip maybe 1 inch. Some other people on this forum are using the nitto 555r with the same size as the mickey thompson's I got.


That was what I was thinking of doing but I can't find any stock rims. Isn't that tire to big (275/40/17)? let me know how they work for dragin. Thanks


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Check EBAY for the rims. I got 2 for $300. I also picked up the Nitto 555R Drags to throw on them. Just got them in last week so I am hoping to run them soon. And at my last service I checked the price of the rims at the dealer for the hell of it, they quoted me $485 EACH.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I just got back from the track and guess what, the tire hits the lip on the fender and needs to be rolled. Luckily I talked to another guy I met there with an 04 gto and he said he could get one of his friends to roll the fender for free. Well actually he said if he could use my tires for one pass I would get it done for free. I did find it wierd that another 04 gto that was there was using a regular street tire with the width of 275/40/17 and they weren't rubbing at all. I guess mybe the drag radial expands a little when you get going. Oh well I'll have to wait a little while until I can use my drag radials.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

275 MTs need fender rolling. Nittos run a little narrower and don't. i run nittos on stock rims. people are selling them all of the time. look in the LS1GTO for sale forum.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so u can run 275 nitto 555r on a stock 18'or 17' rim


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

yamaouch08 said:


> What is everyone useing for drag wheels and tires on the rear?? I am going to be running my car once in a while at the track and was wondering if any one had any ideas of what kind of wheels and tires I should use for drag racing? I want to leave my stock wheels and tires together because I drive on the road a lot more than I drag race it. Any sugestions would be apreciated!


I found two stock wheels on ebay for 185 to my door and paid apx. 160 per tire at tire discounters for nittos555r 245/45/17with no fender rolling.I read about to many issues with paint cracking from rolling fenders.Airbags are a must for wheel hop reasons IMO.I leave line at 4400 to 5000 with no spin after a 4sec smoke show in 2nd gear in water box.The new goats with m6 are tough to get used to at the track but can be done with practice.A cool night and a cool Goat make a happy driver.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're just looking for wheels for drag racing and you're not worried about how they look, you can buy brand new 17" x 8" (40mm) rims at Discount Tire Direct for $125 each. Normally shipping is free. This is probably one of the cheapest and fastest ways to get rims.

Check it out
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/findWheelsBySize.do?wd=17&bp=5-120&rw=8

:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaouch08 said:


> That was what I was thinking of doing but I can't find any stock rims. Isn't that tire to big (275/40/17)? let me know how they work for dragin. Thanks


i have 4 rims and tires stock:cool


----------



## timwiththeredgto (Sep 15, 2006)

I have 4 stock rims 4 sell. Make an offer.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

as an added note i just installed BMR Drag Bags and they're going to help quite a lot too. as well as helping prevent wheel hop they keep the back end from squatting and rubbing the tires. for $100 it's a great mod


----------

